# Is Freemasonry a Patriotic Body?



## My Freemasonry (Jul 23, 2017)

A common connection with Freemasonry is that it is a patriotic organization. While it suggests certain attributes of patriotism, the multi-national spread of the fraternity would suggest something other than a direct form of nationalistic adherence.


So then, is Freemasonry a patriotic body?

The answer is a challenging one. Simply put, it is and it isn’t.

The aims of Freemasonry are not specifically to embolden specific patriotism. It does, however, promote a strong affinity towards, and a passionate adherence to the nation in which the Freemason resides. It encourages more than a passive interest in the development of civil society and our roles as citizens in it.

The patriotism that is displayed is the result of that interest in the well-being of society itself. The fraternity does strongly encourage the adherence to and following of the principles and laws of the country in which the member resides.

*More in the series:*

What is Freemasonry? – Part 1: What is a Freemason?
What is Freemasonry? – Part 2: How Old is Freemasonry?
What is Freemasonry? – Part 3: Why are Freemason’s Secretive?

From the ebook: _What is Freemasonry?_






 








Continue reading...


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jul 24, 2017)

JamestheJust said:


> The Grand Lodge of London and Westminster was set up in 1717 to support the German king in London.  I suppose that was patriotic of the English.


Evidence?

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jul 24, 2017)

In this country I believe that it became patriotic due to the great influence that various Freemasons had on the American Revolution including the Freemasons among our Founding Fathers.


----------



## CLewey44 (Jul 24, 2017)

It's probably about as patriotic as it is religious. You aren't supposed to commit treason, nothing in Masonry will compromise your duties as an (insert country's name)  we say the Pledge of Allegiance. There is a flag in the lodge room. As such, we pray, there is a VSL and we have to believe in a higher power. Short answer, yes...long answer, not really.


----------



## LK600 (Jul 24, 2017)

CLewey44 said:


> It's probably about as patriotic as it is religious.



But patriotic to what?  To a government or its people?  We all know they are not always (if ever) the same thing.


----------



## LK600 (Jul 24, 2017)

My Freemasonry said:


> The fraternity does strongly encourage the adherence to and following of the principles and laws of the country in which the member resides.



I wonder if that would hold true in 1937 Germany?



My Freemasonry said:


> The patriotism that is displayed is the result of that interest in the well-being of society itself.



So, wouldn't that potentially cause an issue depending on the government in power? (see the 1st quote above)


----------



## CLewey44 (Jul 24, 2017)

Like I said, yes and no. It doesn't want you to do anything against the best interest of your country, it promotes patriotism (at least here in the U.S.) with a flag and pledge to the flag at every meeting. You can go deep into this and ponder or look at it at face value.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jul 24, 2017)

CLewey44 said:


> It's probably about as patriotic as it is religious. You aren't supposed to commit treason, nothing in Masonry will compromise your duties as an (insert country's name) we say the Pledge of Allegiance. There is a flag in the lodge room. As such, we pray, there is a VSL and we have to believe in a higher power. Short answer, yes...long answer, not really.





CLewey44 said:


> Like I said, yes and no. It doesn't want you to do anything against the best interest of your country, it promotes patriotism (at least here in the U.S.) with a flag and pledge to the flag at every meeting. You can go deep into this and ponder or look at it at face value.


Agreed.


----------



## LK600 (Jul 24, 2017)

CLewey44 said:


> Like I said, yes and no. It doesn't want you to do anything against the best interest of your country, it promotes patriotism (at least here in the U.S.) with a flag and pledge to the flag at every meeting. You can go deep into this and ponder or look at it at face value.


yep, though I think I was more looking to go into a philosophical debate lol.


----------



## CLewey44 (Jul 24, 2017)

LK600 said:


> yep, though I think I was more looking to go into a philosophical debate lol.


I had a feeling of that, brother.  But to your point, I hope to the people.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jul 24, 2017)

JamestheJust said:


> The Grand Lodge of London and Westminster was set up in 1717 to support the German king in London. I suppose that was patriotic of the English.





Ripcord22A said:


> Evidence?


First that I have heard this one.


----------



## Brother JC (Jul 28, 2017)

JamestheJust said:


> The Grand Lodge of London and Westminster was set up in 1717 to support the German king in London.  I suppose that was patriotic of the English.



Support him how? WF1  of Prussia (there was no "Getmany") was already part of the British line...


----------

